# Xeno pharmaceuticals source



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 17, 2015)

Xeno Pharmaceuticals

We are a small start-up source that focuses on quality of products over quantity of products. We will never put out a product we do not have 100% faith in. I will be transparent with everyone as possible while still ensuring safety and security. We have some feedback about members experiencing common test/tren side effects and strength increases along with a labmax from EVO members (on a paid order), I’m also working with Meso on the HPLC testing.

Im currently in the process of having my Test E sent in for HPLC analysis. I will post the results to all forums. 

INJECTABLES

Test C 250  (stock low)
Test P 100 
Tren A 100  (stock low)
Tren E 200 NEW
Deca 200 
NPP 100 NEW
EQ 200 NEW

ORALS:

Dianabol 20mg NEW
Anavar 20mg COMING SOON

SALE: 20% OFF ON ALL NEW PRODUCTS (sale ends Friday)
ALL NEW ORDERS WILL BE SHIPPED OUT SATURDAY (new product needs time to reach shipper)

20$ In-store credit on returning customer orders
20$ In-store credit for new product Labmax
100$ In-store credit for blood work plus free vial of Test Prop

100$ minimum, 10$ shipping, free shipping over 200$ (add 20$ for overnight)

Secure email: AMBROSIAatCOUNTERMAIL.COM

Customer Service-

Any products that do not exceed the board standards will be replaced immediately, no questions asked. All products have a lot number so any problems can be dealt with swiftly.

We will slowly add more injectables and begin producing orals as we start to make sales and verify the quality of other raw products.

Payment/Contact-

A M B R O S I A at C O U N T E R M A I L . C O M

I only accept Western Union at the moment but if demand is high enough for other payment options i will be willing to set up Money Gram as well.

T/A-

Handling will be 2 days unless otherwise specified, parcel will be sent by USPS Priority mail, if we cannot keep up with volume at any time the board will be notified.

Raw Manufacturer-

Our main raw manufacturer is a large industrial company that manufacturers APIs, Intermediates and Nutraceuticals. The selection of Testosterone derivatives they have available can only be purchased in kg as they are a true manufacturer. 

Brewing Process-

We use pre-sealed sterile vials in order to ensure product sterility, therefore all of our products will not come with the plastic cap over the seal. (This is subject to change, we will begin capping our own vials on batch #2.) All Carrier Oils used are USP grade and .22 micron filtered, currently our oil of choice is cottonseed oil as it has a much longer shelf life. Gloves, Masks, and disposable lab coats are worn at all times while cooking and distributing the oils to their pre-sealed vials.
We use a low percentage BA-BB cook to keep the hormone in solution. Each batch has its own specific lot number as a means of identifying which batches have and have not been tested and if by some chance a recall is required.

Safety-

All communications will be done through a countermail PGP encrypted email.
All customer information and orders are deleted after product is shipped.
Packaging is discreet and well put together to ensure the package arrives, and arrives intact.

If there is anything I missed I appreciate any and all feedback and will answer promptly and accurately.

Thank you,
XENO PHARMACEUTICALS


PLEASE DON'T POST PRICES OR LINKS TO A SITE


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 17, 2015)

Is source posting not allowed here?

I read around a little and did not see that it is against the rules?
If it is i will certainly leave.

XENO


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 17, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> let me help ya out with that link



I see, i checked the underground rules, i apologize.

Thank you have a great day everyone i will be exiting stage left,
XENO


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 17, 2015)

I see, thank you for clearing that up

I will then be here to answer any questions or concerns thank you all,
XENO


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2015)

Xeno let me ask you; since you don't come off as retarded like many other sources who try to set up shop... 

If you are US domestic why put your name and contact info out there so readily.

The few sources that got thru ORD and continue operating have done so quietly. Referral only, don't put their email info out etc... by posting a list and email on a public forum you are taking a risk.

I won't ask what measures you take to protect yourself, countermail isn't quite enough but it's a start. Just wondering how you determine the level of risk as acceptable?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Xeno let me ask you; since you don't come off as retarded like many other sources who try to set up shop...
> 
> If you are US domestic why put your name and contact info out there so readily.
> 
> ...



Xeno is a Meso member turned source. I'm not recommending him by any means but the one thing I will say is he remained courteous and professional amidst an assault of bullshit and childish comments. He just opened up shop not long ago so he's new and I assume not aware of the level of security needed to be as safe as possible.


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Xeno let me ask you; since you don't come off as retarded like many other sources who try to set up shop...
> 
> If you are US domestic why put your name and contact info out there so readily.
> 
> ...



That is a great question and like you mentioned i can not go into detail, but i will say, nothing is done in my name and not even my shipper is aware of who i am, if LE were to place an order they would get nowhere very quickly. No name, address, same goes for seized packages. That does not mean i believe I'm "teflon don" and therefore always mitigate risk, but i believe placing my email out there as opposed to giving it privately is not much of a risk in my present situation.

Thank you for your concern i hope I've provided an effective answer,
Xeno Pharmaceuticals


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 17, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Xeno is a Meso member turned source. I'm not recommending him by any means but the one thing I will say is he remained courteous and professional amidst an assault of bullshit and childish comments. He just opened up shop not long ago so he's new and I assume not aware of the level of security needed to be as safe as possible.



Thank you i appreciate that you took notice, im still working with Meso on HPLC testing as they have stopped with the unnecessary comments for the most part. My goal is to have approximately 5 products tested on a monthly basis. 

You're certainly correct in that I'm new to sourcing, but i would like to mention that i am not new to the underground. 

I know of the inherent risk associated with prostrating a source email on an open forum, however i believe i have mitigated that risk through related security measures to a point considered negligible.

Thank you for your statements i appreciate your honest opinion of me thus far,
Xeno Pharmaceuticals


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Xeno is a Meso member turned source. I'm not recommending him by any means but the one thing I will say is he remained courteous and professional amidst an assault of bullshit and childish comments. He just opened up shop not long ago so he's new and I assume not aware of the level of security needed to be as safe as possible.



So has a bunch of other source posters doc...

OP There is not much difference in using already capped vials for sterility vs capping your own except that I would  be much more concerned recieving an "open" vial than a capped one. You will still need to sterilize the oil you brew so that does not comfort me one bit.

Did you have permission to make this post or are you just going to a bunch of boards and pasting this to them?

Also its nice that you are trying to get the hplc testing but that changes with every batch you order so are you planning on doing that every time you order more raws?


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know it is great that your doing HPLC testing. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 18, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> So has a bunch of other source posters doc...
> 
> OP There is not much difference in using already capped vials for sterility vs capping your own except that I would  be much more concerned recieving an "open" vial than a capped one. You will still need to sterilize the oil you brew so that does not comfort me one bit.
> 
> ...



You are correct, there is not much difference but there is some, i do not have to sterilize the vial myself which would be one less area that customers would have to worry about, however we will be switching to unsealed vials and capping them ourselves on Lot 2 as some customers prefer the plastic top.

I did not have direct permission but i did read the rules and was not in violation of any, i believe an admin above said this post was fine as well.

Yes we will be testing our raws every month, as you say the name of the game is consistency, one round of great reviews is good, but it does not ensure the next lot of product will be of equal quality.

Thank you for your questions,
XENO


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 18, 2015)

Magical said:


> Well I guess Im the asshole lol. I apologize Xeno, slang that shit



No need, i can see how you thought i was in the wrong, I was even convinced by the link that was posted. I was already packing my bags haha!

XENO


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 18, 2015)

It does happen quite often around here, that's why I was so quick to jump the gun too


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 18, 2015)

Jayjay82 said:


> Thanks for letting us know it is great that your doing HPLC testing. Best of luck to you!!!



No problem, my goal is to provide a consistent quality product, i only wish that i could have it completed sooner.

XENO


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 18, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> So has a bunch of other source posters doc...
> 
> OP There is not much difference in using already capped vials for sterility vs capping your own except that I would  be much more concerned recieving an "open" vial than a capped one. You will still need to sterilize the oil you brew so that does not comfort me one bit.
> 
> Did you have permission to make this post or are you just going to a bunch of boards and pasting this to them?



I know what you mean Cobra and like I said, my statement shouldn't be taken as an endorsement by any means, but I can respect the fact he didn't stoop to the childish levels of some others when most would have. 

This is the underground section. He is free to post anything he wants as long as there is no pricing/price list or links to a website so I edited out the pricing info from the OP.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 18, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> as long as there is no pricing/price list or links to a website



Hey Doc,

I may have posted the wrong link, but this is what I meant. Rather than me saying "No pricing or links allowed" OP had indicated having not read the rules...I thought I'd help him with that.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 18, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Hey Doc,
> 
> I may have posted the wrong link, but this is what I meant. Rather than me saying "No pricing or links allowed" OP had indicated having not read the rules...I thought I'd help him with that.



No worries IWGB. I get this issue confused myself all the time and need to search out posts by Admin to remind me lol. For the record this forum is uncensored for the most part. The only rules here are no posting prices, no posting links to websites, and no posting anyone's personal info.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't get too comfy there xeno. POB is a man I respect and who I owe a debt of gratitude for speaking up for me when i needed a hand and couldn't defend myself. I don't believe his asking a couple of questions of this guy is him giving this guy a pass. He's not a friend of the Community. 
He signed up at meso under false pretenses. He was there to do recon and try and fit in and gain momentum before putting his cup out and taking his place at the off ramp holding his handwritten sign claiming to be a starving war vet.
I know exactly who this is and let it be known. Status is gained at meso by fooling a computer program. After a certain # of "likes" are gained status is given. Once a guy has status noobs look to the WKM's for guidance etc as is done at any other board.
This guys posts were useless. He would post up out of the blue with inspirational quotes from self help books and things like, "The iron never lies! Embrace the pain!" I would post up at times right behind him letting members know what I believed the guy to be doing. 
He wanted status so when the noobs come, and they come in droves at meso, he wanted to be there with an unfair advantage to scoop up as many as he could. 
This makes him more devious not better. Listen, the bullshit about his raw supplier is just that, bullshit. He has access to the same raw suppliers as a guy just logging on to Alibaba for the first time. Are u going to claim otherwise? That you have a hookup or something and have access to the same raw guy as source who has been at it pre RAW DEAL? Don't do it.
His security measures and blah blah. 
Too many variables and too many unknowns will be this guys undoing. Selling in the open as he does on a noob board is suicide. Your re-mailer doesn't know you by name? Works both ways. Remailers are inevitably paid in gear. That gear goes up for sale at his local Gold's or Worlds or better yet, Planet Fitness. A high school football player is hooked up. Billy gets an infection and goes to Mom. He tells mom...or she searches his room and finds his stash. LE is involved. Controlled buy and this remailer has a steady supply. Remailer busted at gym. First thing after the cuffs go on is a quick shot over to his pad where xeno gear is found. Laptop is there.
Remailer has no loyalty as they don't know each other. He gives the info up. I don't care how slick you claim to be...if they want yiu they will get you.
That or a kid buys online and you're discovered by mom and dad after billy's stash is found and he doesn;t want to be grounded forever.
See, the longtime successful sources didn't get started the way this guy did. Think of a safe cracker. The guy didn't just wake up one day and decide to crack safes. It was passed down to him the way it was to him. Longtime sources are similar. A customer list is like gold. A raw supplier from before ORD and before the Summer Games in Beijing are like gold. 
Guys that wanted to brew in 2006 had 3 or 4 guys to go to and they all had 95% pure raws. Any of you guys remember? When the Olympics were to take place in Bejing, everything stopped. It was like when the Chinese new year is upon us. Nothing comes out of that part of the world. Now take the time things are closed for the new year and stetch it out 3 months.
Just before ORD there were so many ugl's with great gear...and CHEAP! Pretty much anyone could log on and poke around a bit and have a 10ml vial of Test E 250 for $25. All day long.
Bunk gear wasn't the concern then. It was sterility and whether or not you were getting real primo and not just potent EQ. Times have changed.


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 18, 2015)

I couldn't completely follow this whole thing but from what i can deduce you are saying you know who i am and are trying to take shots at that handle, Im sure what you are saying is 100% true of the handle you are referring to, however after reading only the first few lines you are way off base and I can say without a doubt you are referring to someone else.

I will not go into detail, but the scenario you laid out with my shipper would not lead back to me, like i said i do not believe i am "teflon don" but i have taken numerous measures to mitigate the risk of prostrating my email as negligible. Of course if LE wants someone they will get them, period, however if they would like me they are going to have to invest a lot of time to do so. 

Thank you for your concern but i really am not this person you are referring to,
XENO


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 18, 2015)

Xeno Pharma said:


> I couldn't completely follow this whole thing but from what i can deduce you are saying you know who i am and are trying to take shots at that handle, Im sure what you are saying is 100% true of the handle you are referring to, however after reading only the first few lines you are way off base and I can say without a doubt you are referring to someone else.
> 
> I will not go into detail, but the scenario you laid out with my shipper would not lead back to me, like i said i do not believe i am "teflon don" but i have taken numerous measures to mitigate the risk of prostrating my email as negligible. Of course if LE wants someone they will get them, period, however if they would like me they are going to have to invest a lot of time to do so.
> 
> ...



I never claimed to know your real name. I don't care and would not threaten to post it. I do know your other handle at meso. Your saying I'm wrong doesn't make it so.
If you had been a contributing member I more than likely would have had some sort of interaction with you other than what I posted above. You hadn't noticed my posts at meso in the underground? 
What am I "way off base" about? Not about how sources are busted? Their re-mailers are the how it happens more often than not.
We're not missing any members that were of any significance. You are that spartacus omega, not the sophisticated criminal you claim to be in the land of make believe. You also know my concern is not for you but for the noobs you are attempting to get over on. 
I don't care who the supplier of your raws are either, unless you claim they aren't from a place you found on Alibaba or a marketplace just like it?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2015)

BiggerBen is right Xeno...there is always a tie back to you. You have to physically pick up the raws somewhere or have them shipped to you. Anytime you have to physically  meet someone or be somewhere to get something is the glitch.

I am curious about something xeno....why did you persobally decide to try and start a UGL? Do you just want money? Is someone dying and you are trying to help? What motivates you to take such a large risk with your life?


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 18, 2015)

biggerben692000 said:


> I never claimed to know your real name. I don't care and would not threaten to post it. I do know your other handle at meso. Your saying I'm wrong doesn't make it so.
> If you had been a contributing member I more than likely would have had some sort of interaction with you other than what I posted above. You hadn't noticed my posts at meso in the underground?
> What am I "way off base" about? Not about how sources are busted? Their re-mailers are the how it happens more often than not.
> We're not missing any members that were of any significance. You are that spartacus omega, not the sophisticated criminal you claim to be in the land of make believe. You also know my concern is not for you but for the noobs you are attempting to get over on.
> I don't care who the supplier of your raws are either, unless you claim they aren't from a place you found on Alibaba or a marketplace just like it?



Ben your a good guy and i don't want to start anything with you, i know you're looking out for the community and i understand, but i never said you knew my real name. Im positive that you do not and when i said you are off-base it was clearly a reference to the handle you were speaking of.

All that i am telling you is that you are way off base on this handle you've chosen to connect me with, i'm not Spartacus Omega. Just like my saying that you are wrong is not necessarily true your saying that you know my handle is not necessarily true, in such a case it is the accuser who is tasked with the burden of proving his accusations. If you want to find out my handle I would begin looking elsewhere. 

I do not expect acceptance at this stage because i do not deserve such, however i will continue to work to change your opinion and any similar ones. I've been completely honest with everyone from the start and that is why i mentioned i had a previous handle, honestly i'm sure every single source does they are just not willing to admit such, someone deciding to become a source having never been on the boards would be quite odd.

As for the raw supplier I'm speaking of, yes, i did not get their info from a marketplace as i have stated. I spent months using alternative methods in an attempt to find a real manufacturer willing to work with me under the table so to speak. I do not intend to make it a huge selling point but i thought it was worth mentioning.

I do however intend to make legitimate product testing my selling point because i am here to provide the best product available in order to build long-term mutually beneficial relationships with my customers. 

I hope to change your opinion as soon as possible.

Thank you for your concern (when i say this it is always in reference to concern for the board not myself),
XENO


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 18, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> BiggerBen is right Xeno...there is always a tie back to you. You have to physically pick up the raws somewhere or have them shipped to you. Anytime you have to physically  meet someone or be somewhere to get something is the glitch.
> 
> I am curious about something xeno....why did you persobally decide to try and start a UGL? Do you just want money? Is someone dying and you are trying to help? What motivates you to take such a large risk with your life?



Of course there is always a tie back, like i have said twice now i do not think I'm "teflon don", however i simply stated that placing an order or getting information from my shipper would be futile, which is true.

Yes,  of course i want money, and actually you're not too far off on the reason, which i obviously will not get into.  Money is the motive of every UGL and any that tell you otherwise, are lying and laughably so. How much do i want? Much more than scammers can possibly make, therefore i will be here to serve the community to the best of my ability purely based off of self interest alone and although you have no reason to believe me, i will say that i also have a moral code.

I hope i answered your questions effectively,
XENO


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2015)

Xeno Pharma said:


> Of course there is always a tie back, like i have said twice now i do not think I'm "teflon don", however i simply stated that placing an order or getting information from my shipper would be futile, which is true.
> 
> Yes,  of course i want money, and actually you're not too far off on the reason, which i obviously will not get into.  Money is the motive of every UGL and any that tell you otherwise, are lying and laughably so. How much do i want? Much more than scammers can possibly make, therefore i will be here to serve the community to the best of my ability purely based off of self interest alone and although you have no reason to believe me, i will say that i also have a moral code.
> 
> ...



I wish you would quit calling yourself "teflon don"...your not teflon don so you can own up to that anytime youd like. I dont know how many times your gonna try and claim to be teflon don in this thread but its gettin old


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 18, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I wish you would quit calling yourself "teflon don"...your not teflon don so you can own up to that anytime youd like. I dont know how many times your gonna try and claim to be teflon don in this thread but its gettin old





Xeno Pharma said:


> Of course there is always a tie back, like i have said twice now i do not think I'm "teflon don"



I've said three times now that i am not telfon don to emphasize the fact i keep saying that i am not. I do not want to be confrontational but unfortunately it is being continually mistaken.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 18, 2015)

Xeno Pharma said:


> I've said three times now that i am not telfon don to emphasize the fact i keep saying that i am not. I do not want to be confrontational but unfortunately it is being continually mistaken.



Lol i know brother...i was being sarcastic...my apologies


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like your gunna have to give away a bunch of free shit to save your name.....


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 18, 2015)

Last time I checked free stuff was a no go here too? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 18, 2015)

Prob a no go I was just messing around


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 18, 2015)

I remember seeing POB make a comment about how admins don't take free gear, so I'm thinking it's a bribery thing


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow. We officially have our very own Meso thread at UGBB. 

Teflon, please say something insulting to BigBen so he snaps and starts fukking one of your eye sockets. I haven't seen a good 'Ol BigBen rant in a while. I'll be waiting with the popcorn. 

This isnt a site where members are going to take free samples and rave about your gear. This isn't a source board. You're not doing anything against site rules at the moment, but you are on my radar. 

Just about every post you have made reeks of a meso source trying to pull the wool over the eyes of noobs. You have the resources and are connected enough to HPLC every batch of Raws you get, but you're sending your first batch of product out in unsealed vials?

You remind me of astro labs. It didn't end well for him either.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 18, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I remember seeing POB make a comment about how admins don't take free gear, so I'm thinking it's a bribery thing



If he wants to bribe the admins to get a name for himself, then he can take his homo ass over to ology. They like being on peoples dick over there


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 18, 2015)

That's what I was thinking but I didn't want to say it


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 19, 2015)

Anyone posting their sourcing info on an open form and claims to be domestic on top of that is beyond foolish.  I may not be against this particular forms rules but it is a terrible idea.  

I do not really care what OP has to say, I'd just like to warn any guests or UGBB members of the dangers associated.  Never communicate with anyone whose in the open.  This puts them in full site of LE and you WHEN he gets caught (you'll notice I did not say if ~ it's simply a matter of time).  When he goes down don't be surprised to hear a knock on your door from LE soon after.

This is no joke.  Having possession of AAS is a felony.  Imagine how your life would change with a felony record.  You may lose your job, your family, even worse your freedom.  Listen to the experienced bros here who have no dog in this hunt (no profit motive).  They are simply sharing the truth of this situation.  Greedy lazy people dont last long.  Heed the wise advise given here.  Stay far away!


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 19, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Wow. We officially have our very own Meso thread at UGBB.
> 
> Teflon, please say something insulting to BigBen so he snaps and starts fukking one of your eye sockets. I haven't seen a good 'Ol BigBen rant in a while. I'll be waiting with the popcorn.
> 
> ...



I like BB and i would never attack anyone regardless, its pointless and unprofessional.

I'm not sure which posts you are referring to but I've been nothing but honest since my first post on every forum. All im attempting to do is spread awareness of my brand, Ive expressly stated that I am a small new source with limited reviews. 

The vials are pre-sealed, and im switching to unsealed, i originally intended it as a way to make members feel more secure but i will be switching to the commonly used method as it has done the opposite for some reason. Using unsealed vials is cheaper actually so i do not mind at all. We can both argue whether im actually going to test my products via HPLC but neither of us will get anywhere until tests are either posted or not within a reasonable time frame. They will be posted in the coming month.

Also i did not offer free samples or expect any bias reviews. I simply posted my information and have been answering questions courteously.

XENO


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 19, 2015)

If it is the general consensus of the board that it prefer i go elsewhere, i do not have a problem with that, i have no problem leaving like i stated before. Unlike meso this board really hasn't traditionally been an open source board and i don't want to intrude on that.

I just came here to spread brand awareness and see if a source presence would be accepted if they were to follow the rules and keep to themselves, but i dont intend to do so if it is not wanted by a majority of the members. I wont be here bugging anyone with sales or trying to push my products on other threads, im just here to provide a place where people can gather information on my brand and where i can answer questions or concerns regarding.

Thank you,
XENO


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 19, 2015)

I do not expect to make sales or be accepted right away, i do not deserve to like i stated earlier, however i would like to be given the opportunity to work towards that.

Let it be known to all of the new members that if i were personally looking for a source i would not even consider using someone as new as i am, I have not been around nearly long enough to inspire confidence, there are many other more trusted options.


----------



## Hardpr (Jun 19, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> Anyone posting their sourcing info on an open form and claims to be domestic on top of that is beyond foolish.  I may not be against this particular forms rules but it is a terrible idea.
> 
> I do not really care what OP has to say, I'd just like to warn any guests or UGBB members of the dangers associated.  Never communicate with anyone whose in the open.  This puts them in full site of LE and you WHEN he gets caught (you'll notice I did not say if ~ it's simply a matter of time).  When he goes down don't be surprised to hear a knock on your door from LE soon after.
> 
> This is no joke.  Having possession of AAS is a felony.  Imagine how your life would change with a felony record.  You may lose your job, your family, even worse your freedom.  Listen to the experienced bros here who have no dog in this hunt (no profit motive).  They are simply sharing the truth of this situation.  Greedy lazy people dont last long.  Heed the wise advise given here.  Stay far away!



agree with you trans


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 19, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> Anyone posting their sourcing info on an open form and claims to be domestic on top of that is beyond foolish.  I may not be against this particular forms rules but it is a terrible idea.
> 
> I do not really care what OP has to say, I'd just like to warn any guests or UGBB members of the dangers associated.  Never communicate with anyone whose in the open.  This puts them in full site of LE and you WHEN he gets caught (you'll notice I did not say if ~ it's simply a matter of time).  When he goes down don't be surprised to hear a knock on your door from LE soon after.
> 
> This is no joke.  Having possession of AAS is a felony.  Imagine how your life would change with a felony record.  You may lose your job, your family, even worse your freedom.  Listen to the experienced bros here who have no dog in this hunt (no profit motive).  They are simply sharing the truth of this situation.  Greedy lazy people dont last long.  Heed the wise advise given here.  Stay far away!





Hardpr said:


> agree with you trans



I know you are just concerned for the members but guys, come on now, that's border-line fear mongering. I'm sure you know that even if i were to get caught, LE is not going to start hunting down customers, that just doesn't happen, even with the narcotics that law enforcement really cares about. The only time customers are involved is in an attempt to extract information about the supplier, not the other way around. Not to mention i obviously delete all customer information regardless.

You are entitled to your opinions about posting an email and i respect them, but i will say there are many respected UGL's who have been operating for years that post out their email, most of whom even have their own websites that fill any order that is placed and sometimes with paypal.

If your opinion of risk is based upon drawing LE attention ("being in full site"), i'm honestly one of the safer options, there are dozens of UGL's with a much, much larger presence moving a hundred times the amount of illegal goods.

I hope you guys see that im trying to work with everyone and like i said if having my own thread here is not welcome i will leave. I can even have the mods take down the email if they are willing and that is what the board would prefer.

XENO


----------



## wabbitt (Jun 19, 2015)

I need to check in more often.  The only thing that is unclear is why there are now 4 pages of a guy saying he is going elsewhere, yet he continues to post.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 19, 2015)

I think he's trying to use reverse psychology but it's not working. 

I'm not sure if he's trying to convince us or himself?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 19, 2015)

To be honest, I don't care if you stay or go. I'm not going to buy anything from you so it's whatever


----------



## Paolos (Jun 19, 2015)

And a word to the wise, or unwise I should say (newbs)... Fuk free its overrated! You get what you pay for in life,
so buy making a purchase (spending your hard earned $$) you have the freedom to make an unbiased opinion of what you bought.

Not sure where that came from just my .02


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 19, 2015)

Xeno,


I wouldnt be selling on Evo man.  You have no clue what goes on there....


----------



## conan (Jun 19, 2015)

Im still not sure how I feel about this.  The whole thing feels like a shitty pop up browser ad from the 90s that has no close button.  In other words, coming on to this board and posting your ad feels very scammy and obtrusive as to take advantage of those that don't know any better.  Not cool and not what we've grown to love about this board.

This may not be your intention, but it doesn't matter because this shit just doesn't really fly here and the members are a community that have each others back.  We are not your average board at UGBB.  To me, it seems that this should be deleted, and if someone wants to come on here and pimp their product it should be in no way random and should be vetted to the fullest by those in charge as to protect the members and board we know and love.  If then and only then would you be allowed to post, as we know we can trust the Mods, their opinions and give them our utmost respect.

Marvin K Mooney Will You Please Go Now!

Just my 2 pennies


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 19, 2015)

conan said:


> Im still not sure how I feel about this.  The whole thing feels like a shitty pop up browser ad from the 90s that has no close button.  In other words, coming on to this board and posting your ad feels very scammy and obtrusive as to take advantage of those that don't know any better.  Not cool and not what we've grown to love about this board.
> 
> This may not be your intention, but it doesn't matter because this shit just doesn't really fly here and the members are a community that have each others back.  We are not your average board at UGBB.  To me, it seems that this should be deleted, and if someone wants to come on here and pimp their product it should be in no way random and should be vetted to the fullest by those in charge as to protect the members and board we know and love.  If then and only then would you be allowed to post, as we know we can trust the Mods, their opinions and give them our utmost respect.
> 
> ...



No problem, i will ask the mods to delete the thread, i don't want to be obtrusive. 

Sorry if this offended anyone, i was just seeing if it would be acceptable. 

XENO


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 19, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> Xeno,
> 
> 
> I wouldnt be selling on Evo man.  You have no clue what goes on there....



Are you referring to the mod's pushing their SARM's and HCgenerate crap? I actually got banned from Evo because i couldn't stand what they were doing and i posted real information about the active ingredient. They not only claim it can be used as a replacement for HCG, but it should also be ran throughout the entire PCT, which is a gross contradiction.

 I got it re-instated and now i just mind my own business and ignore it like most of the board does. They still pick-off newbs everyday and the sad thing is that it involves the most crucial part of cycling, recovery.

XENO


----------



## bsw5 (Jun 20, 2015)

It seems kinda fishy over there to me.. What actually goes on if you don't mind me asking?

I wouldnt be selling on Evo man.  You have no clue what goes on there....[/QUOTE]


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 20, 2015)

conan said:


> Im still not sure how I feel about this.  The whole thing feels like a shitty pop up browser ad from the 90s that has no close button.  In other words, coming on to this board and posting your ad feels very scammy and obtrusive as to take advantage of those that don't know any better.  Not cool and not what we've grown to love about this board.
> 
> This may not be your intention, but it doesn't matter because this shit just doesn't really fly here and the members are a community that have each others back.  We are not your average board at UGBB.  To me, it seems that this should be deleted, and if someone wants to come on here and pimp their product it should be in no way random and should be vetted to the fullest by those in charge as to protect the members and board we know and love.  If then and only then would you be allowed to post, as we know we can trust the Mods, their opinions and give them our utmost respect.
> 
> ...


Absolutely ****ing not. That right there would make it a source board...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 20, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Absolutely ****ing not. That right there would make it a source board...



Conan brought my thinking around to help me see I had the wrong playbook out for this offense. UGBB is the wrong board for my engage, expose, and then eradicte call. 
For all his decently written posts and his standard replies to the questions I pose he appears to be back dooring us and attempting to use our folly as a way of keeping within his advertising budget with an infomercial of sorts using an all to willing member(myself) to become an unwitting co-conspirator in bumping his thread to the top with each post made.
To an established selective scamming source I can be the end of the road for them. To a nobody/nothing source that has nothing to lose and with noobs checking in looking for a source and only seeing this guy, I'm doing the new member and the board a disservice by breathing life into this guy with each post. To him, there's no such thing as bad press.


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 20, 2015)

biggerben692000 said:


> Conan brought my thinking around to help me see I had the wrong playbook out for this offense. UGBB is the wrong board for my engage, expose, and then eradicte call.
> For all his decently written posts and his standard replies to the questions I pose he appears to be back dooring us and attempting to use our folly as a way of keeping within his advertising budget with an infomercial of sorts using an all to willing member(myself) to become an unwitting co-conspirator in bumping his thread to the top with each post made.
> To an established selective scamming source I can be the end of the road for them. To a nobody/nothing source that has nothing to lose and with noobs checking in looking for a source and only seeing this guy, I'm doing the new member and the board a disservice by breathing life into this guy with each post. To him, there's no such thing as bad press.



"I dont want to intrude on your board and as im sure you can see that is the general consensus, im content to letting the thread die as i have stated but i can not have it look as though i turned tail and ran or let accusations go unanswered as this thread still shows in search engines, therefore if members continue to comment i will be forced to reply. In this case i believe it is the best option for both parties involved to have the thread removed entirely.

XENO"

I sent this to an admin but thought i should post it here as well. You can assume all the malicious intent you want but i have done nothing to deserve such assumptions. Although it makes it more likely, simply being new does not mean i intend to pull one over on everyone and although i do not wish to intrude if comments making such accusations continue, i will be forced to respond. Like i said before i came here to spread awareness and guage acceeptance of sourcing, im not here to slide by and take advantage of the uncensored format if it is  looked down upon, as this board has not traditionally accepted sources. 

XENO


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 20, 2015)

Also BB69, are we in agreement that you only have assumptions about my first meso handle? 

I'm not sure what you based them off but you made it sound as though you had some type of hard evidence by stating "i know exactly who this is" "i know your other handle at meso" "you are that spartcus omega" 

XENO


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 20, 2015)

I want free gear, 
Being of a darker skin complexion (I'm asian) I'll take anything free
Please send all unsealed vials to rainbow monkey drive
I shall be waiting.......


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 21, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> I want free gear,
> Being of a darker skin complexion (I'm asian) I'll take anything free
> Please send all unsealed vials to rainbow monkey drive
> I shall be waiting.......



I guess ill ignore the racism and state that for the record my vials are all sealed

XENO


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 21, 2015)

Xeno Pharma said:


> I guess ill ignore the racism and state that for the record my vials are all sealed
> 
> XENO



So your going to ignore me cuz im Asian!!!!!
You think cuz your penis is bigger than mine that your better than me?


----------



## wabbitt (Jun 21, 2015)

Bring on the neg reps.


----------



## Xeno Pharma (Jun 21, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Bring on the neg reps.



If everyone will let the thread die so will I, I dont care to sell here for the reasons previously stated but im forced to answer questions if they continue to be posed.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 21, 2015)

Neg bcuz you hate asians.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 21, 2015)

Trini turns hoes red his 1st go around,
I really need to see a doctor.........


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 21, 2015)

Xeno Pharma said:


> If everyone will let the thread die so will I, I dont care to sell here for the reasons previously stated but im forced to answer questions if they continue to be posed.



Also you keep saying you're gonna leave but u still comeback,
Don't even respond to this........JUST GO!!!!
god damn, your worst than trying to get a girlfriend to realize shes just become an ex 
GO AWAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 22, 2015)

Xeno Pharma said:


> If everyone will let the thread die so will I, I dont care to sell here for the reasons previously stated but im forced to answer questions if they continue to be posed.


Bullshit, trini is showing you the door out. This is our house, you're being rude. You needing the last word is juvenile.  WTF is wrong with you? 
That question is rhetorical....doesn't need an answer.


----------



## nightster (Jun 23, 2015)

Ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## caspien239 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey you still around xeno or did these guys run you out I have a couple legit questions for you if your still with us


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 24, 2015)

caspien239 said:


> Hey you still around xeno or did these guys run you out I have a couple legit questions for you if your still with us



*bites fist and looks at computer screen with complete disbelief*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2015)

Why is the word legit used so frequently on the boards....


----------



## bsw5 (Jun 24, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing POB


----------



## Yaya (Jun 24, 2015)

Welcome to SI,  I'm always looking for a new guy who provides legit anabolics...

Post up and make friends,  good things may come your way!


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why is the word legit used so frequently on the boards....



Teen Skaterz......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2015)

It legit annoys me.


----------

